# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Si tou lou zalf, afrikaanse zalf

## minke

Dit is een afrikaase zalf wat tegen veel dingen zou helpen.
Onderandere brandwonden en eczeem.
Het is een creme wat gemakt wordt van de shea noten boom.
mijn vraag is of iemand ervaring met deze creme heeft?

groetjes Minke

----------


## Mortat

Ik heb Shea Noten shampoo.. Puur vanwege dat ik voor praktisch alle andere shampoos allergisch ben. Ws helpt het wel een beetje tegen exceem ja, heb minder last van geirriteerde hoofdhuid met die shampoo. Maar kan ook komen omdat ik gewend ben aan die irritaties met andere shampoo's. Dus zeker weten doe ik het ook niet hoor.

Helaas vind ik het niet zo lekker ruiken..  :Smile:

----------


## minke

bedankt coor je reactie.
hij ruikt inderdaad niet zo lekker.
maar ja als het helpt heb je het er graag voor over, ik in iedergeval wel.
gr. minke

----------


## mirela

Hallo Minke,

Waar gebruik je zelf de zalf voor???? en waarvoor heb je het gekocht???

----------

